# HDMI-2 Mode on Yamaha RX-V665 keeps switching to AV1



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi all!
I got everything hooked up. Yamaha 7.2 RX-V665, Time-Warner DVR, Samsung HDTV, Speakers are HSU 6.1 Performance 2, and everything sounds good so far. 
I do have a question about the way everything powers on. 

I programmed all three remotes together, but when I turn on the system, I first power on the TW-Cable, then Power on the Yamaha and press HDMI 2 on the Yamaha remote which is actually the DVR, which I programmed the text) Then I turn on the Samsung HDTV Power on the remote.
I notice the Yamaha AVR powers up, and shows “DVR” when I press the HDMI-2, then it automatically switches back to AV1. Then I have to re-press the HDMI-2 again. Why does this do this? Anyone knows?
I know it’s not the end of the world, but the less buttons to push, the better. 

_______________________________________________
Side note - 
Normally I listen to the “Dolby Digital” mode when viewing normal TV Broadcasts, and it comes out of all the 6.1 speakers, and I know I need to look over the manual as far as how many different “SURROUND MODES” are when viewing a Blu-Ray. But it seems I’m missing a few modes and might have to go back into the set up for the speakers. During the Blu-Ray playback, the sound does sound good, but maybe needs to be fuller. I have a SonyBD350… Do I have to set up the surround modes or anything on the Sony BD like the Samsung Blu-Ray player?
I have done the speaker config. setup, and it all sounds balanced.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

bozobytes said:


> Hi all!
> I programmed all three remotes together, but when I turn on the system, I first power on the TW-Cable, then Power on the Yamaha and press HDMI 2 on the Yamaha remote which is actually the DVR, which I programmed the text) Then I turn on the Samsung HDTV Power on the remote.
> I notice the Yamaha AVR powers up, and shows “DVR” when I press the HDMI-2, then it automatically switches back to AV1. Then I have to re-press the HDMI-2 again. Why does this do this? Anyone knows?


Could be the famous handshake problem ....maybe it takes a lot of time for yout TW cable to send the signal through HDMI.

Are you using the macro function on your remote??? ...try changing the order; first turn on cable, then TV then AVR and see if it helps :huh:


----------

